

Julia Ferraioli's account of casual sexism in tech - jbeda
http://www.blog.juliaferraioli.com/2014/08/do-you-even.html

======
wehadfun
It may have been his akward attempt at hitting on you. A lot of computer guys
have no idea how to talk to females. Also this is not limited to tech all over
the world racism, sexism, ...ism exist.

~~~
juliaferraioli
I'll dust off my account to reply here.

The point isn't to find an explanation for it. This sort of behavior drives
people out of technology (or pick your industry). I wouldn't dream of going up
to someone, with or without cause, insulting them and questioning their
capabilities based on some irrelevant detail -- in my case, gender. Let's
communicate that this sort of behavior is unacceptable, and let's do it by
calling it out. People won't learn unless we tell them.

The insidious aspect of this idiocy is that any attempt to educate by myself
and my colleague is undermined by the individual's bias, so no matter what we
say, it won't be taken seriously or given any weight. This is why good allies
are invaluable.

Also, I take issue with the idea that hitting on someone is the primary reason
to "[talk] to females." Hey, I'm a person with interests and expertise. How
about talking to me about that?

